# Rabbit Died Suffering from Snuffles



## ste78564 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,
Looked at my poorly rabbit this morning and found it had sadly passed away due to having severe snuffles disease. I have another rabbit and want to put it in the hutch the poorly rabbit was in as it is alot bigger. What is the best way to thorughly clean the hutch to get rid of any nasty germs in the hutch for my other rabbit to live in. Disinfectant???

Any Advise would be much greatly helpful


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry for your loss, but yeah disinfectant should do the job, get the one what you can wash baby stuff in, it wont harm the rabbit if its eating food off of it.


----------



## ste78564 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for your advice i will get scrubbing hutch out and make sure i dont miss any bits fingers crossed it doesnt tranfer to my other rabbit it looked an awful thing to have. I think ill put disinfectant in a spray bottle and spray everywhere in the hutch before a good clean with a brush or cloth.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there i would leave your other rabbit in its cage for a few days and clean the other cage several times snuffles in highley contagious and take away all food bowls and water bowls out of there dont let your other bunny use it, snuffles can be brough on by stress and poor ventaltion and overcrowding houseing, so please be very carfull putting other rabbit in there untill totally clean hope this helps you x


----------

